# Nvidia Treiber installation...ein kleines Problem!



## funnytommy (21. August 2004)

Hallo!

Hab mir vor zwei Tagen Suse Linux 9.1 Pro auf meinem Rechner installiert!
Hat bis jetzt alles gut geklappt

Doch jetzt wollte ich den N-Force Treiber von Nvidia installieren!
Als ich in die Konsole "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1.run" eingegeben habe hab ich nur eine Fehlermeldung erhalten dass ich dieses Setup-Tool nur als root ausführen kann! Also hab ich Linux mit der Bootoption "3" gebootet und komm dann nur zur Konsole! Dort melde ich mich als "root" an! Kann dann die Datei einfach nicht mehr finden! Ich wollte schon die Datei in das "bin" Verzeichnis oder andere Kopieren..hat aber nicht geklappt!

Bitte um hilfe, wie ich diesen Treiber istallieren kann! Linux ist echt schwer

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten schon mal jetzt!

Gruß an alle!


----------



## Thorsten Ball (21. August 2004)

Erm, ich weiß nicht ob ich es überlesen habe und du es schon versucht hast.. Aber wenn du als normaler Nutzer angemeldet bist, und diese Fehlermeldung kommt, gib doch folgendes ein:


```
su
```

Gefolgt von deinem root-Passwort. Und zack hast du den Benutzer gewechselt und bist root. Somit hast du nun auch die Rechte die Datei auszuführen.

Thorsten


----------



## JohannesR (22. August 2004)

```
su -
```
 *hust*


----------



## Thorsten Ball (22. August 2004)

```
mrnugget@napfer mrnugget $ su
Password: 
root@napfer mrnugget #
```

Geht auch ohne "-"


----------



## funnytommy (22. August 2004)

*Danke!*

Danke für euren Tipp!

Hat super geklapt!

Greets ft


----------



## JohannesR (22. August 2004)

```
jr@jr:~> pwd
/home/jr
jr@jr:~> su
Password: 
bash-2.05b# pwd
/home/jr
bash-2.05b# exit
exit
jr@jr:~> su -
Password: 
jr root # pwd
/root
jr root #
```

Natuerlich geht es auch ohne...


----------



## Thorsten Ball (22. August 2004)

Gut, ohne "-" wechselt er nicht in das Home-Verzeichnis und schaut nicht /etc/profile durch. Aber wenn er doch jetzt in dem Verzeichnis mit der Datei ist, muss er dann nicht mehr von /root dahin wechseln


----------



## JohannesR (22. August 2004)

Kann zur Folge haben, dass /sbin etc. in $PATH fehlen.


----------

